# Scattante R-570 2012 opinions please



## Hottody (Mar 31, 2012)

Performance Bike has this 105 equipped bike on sale for $899.00. I finally put a deposit on this bike and received a call that the bike has arrived for me to try out. I have found very little if any information on the 2012 version of this bike. 

Anyone, know anything about the 2012 version of this bike? If you have any feedback or ideas, let me know?

2012 Scattante R570 Road Bike - Endurance Bikes


----------



## Hottody (Mar 31, 2012)

Surprised that know one has replied!


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't think many people here have it...

I personally looked into it in 2010 (then as the R560). Same story you might find in any Scattante-related thread. Frame is built supposedly in the same factory where Fuji's bikes are built. Pretty much has everything you need. I only passed up on it because I got a better deal on a used bike.

I think the 2012 version is spec'd down a bit. IIRC the bike used to have FSA Gossamer cranks and a 105 cassette. Now while such changes aren't total difference makers in performance, it's apparent that they're trying to make more on the bike.


----------



## Hottody (Mar 31, 2012)

Thank you Ventruk! Yes...the Scattante R570 looks to be a value for the money despite some less than perfect parts found on newer models! FSA triple Omega crank, and Tiagra cassette, although not the best should work fairly well!


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

Nothing wrong with the Omega crank, my wife's chinarello has had one on it since day one (hers is a double/compact). The axle on the Omega is slightly smaller than the cranks one level higher but it is outboard bearings and is very smooth. May not be ideal for a big high wattage rider but fine for typical riders.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

davcruz said:


> The axle on the Omega is slightly smaller than the cranks one level higher but it is outboard bearings and is very smooth. May not be ideal for a big high wattage rider but fine for typical riders.


Some world-class track sprinters are still torqueing square-taper axles, so smaller axles are not really a problem for high-wattage riders either. And a smaller axle makes room for larger bearings, which is a good thing.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

wim said:


> Some world-class track sprinters are still torqueing square-taper axles, so smaller axles are not really a problem for high-wattage riders either. And a smaller axle makes room for larger bearings, which is a good thing.




Is that a true story you just made up?

World class track sprinters torgue what the sponsors tell them to. The sponsors tell them to torque the latest product. The latest is not a square teper crankset.
They are still fine but are by no means the pinnacle of technology. :thumbsup:


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Hottody said:


> Surprised that know one has replied!


Thats a fine bike and will serve you fine for a long time. Price is good too.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Hottody said:


> Surprised that know one has replied!


Scattante is Performance Bike's brand. While Performance is big, there's only 100 stores in 18 states. So there just isn't that many Scattante bikes out there compared to other brands. You're not likely to get many replies, especially for one particular model.

I've never had a problem with any of Performance brand products and never heard anything bad about Scattante. 
The bike is a good price for a 105 equipped bike.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

tihsepa said:


> Is that a true story you just made up?


Not made up. There are some world-class track sprinters who are still turning DA-7610 cranks (square taper). There are also some world-class sprinters who are on DA-7710 cranks (Octalink). And there are some world-class sprinters who are on whatever else you can think of. Not sure where that "pinnacle of technology" comes from—I certainly didn't say or imply that.


----------



## Seneb (Sep 29, 2009)

Current DA Track is Octalink. I have it and it is stiff. Current Record Pista crank is square taper.

On topic - The bike looks like a good deal for $900. If you like the style and it fits, then buy it and ride the wheels off.


----------



## Hottody (Mar 31, 2012)

Here is a picture and specs on the Scattante R570.
http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1116261_-1___400309


----------



## LC (Jan 28, 2004)

I would never buy a bike that started with Scat. Scattante sounds like an Italian turd.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Scattante means "quick off the mark", zippy, hip, fashionable in Italian.


----------



## Hottody (Mar 31, 2012)

I like the name Scattante! That being said, I'm not buying the name of the bike, I'm buying the bike based on it's components and the value for the price!


----------

